# Me conviene o no comprar antena para fm



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 24, 2007)

Hola, me ofrecieron una antena RINGO a un precio muy accesible. La cosa es que el vendedor me la recomendó más que un juego de dipolos, al menos hasta tener una frecuencia de donde no me saquen.

En una estación de fm me ofrecieron un juego de dipolos abiertos (usados, claro)... bastante opacos y picados por la sal contenida en el aire, me dicen que para sintonizarlos tengo que recortarlos, lo que me obligaría a ir de la mitad del dial a la derecha... Estos dipolos deben tener 15 años como mucho, y hace unos 5 están en desuso, tirados en el patio (los cambiaron por dipolos cerrados).

Volviendo a la ringo, me dicen que no tiene ganancia, pero la ventaja está en que es 'omnidireccional', comparandola con los dipolos que son 'casi direccionales'.

Comentandolo por ahí, me dijeron que sería un desastre usar una de estas antenas en la banda comercial, al menos en Bahía Blanca. Sin embargo... si elevo la vista por sobre el suelo (arriesgando a tropezarme con algo y caerme jeje), es una de las antenas más vistas. La tienen las empresas de transportes, los radio taxis, los que tienen handy en su casa, los supermercados... en fin, veo que la usan mucho en frecuencias no muy lejanas a la banda comercial, como los famosos 144 mhz (bueno, 36 mhz sobre la banda de dos metros, puede parecer mucho... pero entre 88 y 108 mhz hay 20 mhz de diferencia asi que no es tan loco pensar en esto).

Una estación que hay a unas calles de mi casa, siempre contó con una torre como de 54 metros de altura (mucha torre) y solo una antena de esas que vienen con 4 planos de tierra de 90 grados. Nunca hablé con el dueño de la radio, pero alguna vez me tocó averiguar algo sobre esta estación y con solo esa antenita y teoricamente con menos de 50 watts (yo pienso que siempre estuvo por sobre 1 kilo), cubría perfectamente toda la ciudad, de punta a punta, se ponga sobre donde que se ponga. El tipo no retiró la antenita y agregó una formación de 8 dipolos cerrados en la torre, después de conseguir una frecuencia de donde teoricamente ya no lo mueven.

Espero no irme mucho del nucleo del asunto, solo quería que me digan si me conviene o no comprar la ringo.

Saludos,


----------



## ova1999 (Nov 24, 2007)

Hola! Mirá, hay grandes diferencias entre una ringo y una suma de dipolos enfasados: 1º, la famosa y nunca bien criticada ringo es una antena que en la frecuencia de 100 MHz. se comporta con las mismas caracteristicas que en 500 MHz, pero en 100 MHz. para llevarla a esa frecuencia (o mas abajo aún) hay que "alargarla", por lo tanto digamos que no es una alternativa muy "profesional" que digamos, si tenés en cuenta que esa antena son 2 tramos de 5/8 de onda acopladas por una bobina (esa "banderita" que tiene a la mitad es una bobina!) y el diámetro del caño de aluminio utilizado para alargarla, es muy probable que su vida útil sea muy corta, hasta que la corrosión y la carga de un viento fuerte la doble.... es lo que en la jerga decimos "antena de compromiso", en cambio los dipolos puestos en fase si bién no tienen un lóbulo de radiación de 360º, aportan una ganancia interesante cuantos mas dipolos se suman, para empezar con 2 dipolitos en fase, que son baratos de construir y se pueden sujetar en un mástil de caño galvanizado de 1" sin grandes despliegues, te diría que es lo mas conveniente en relación costo-prestación-complejidad. Aqui tenes algunos diagramas de como construirlos, en los archivos, tanto los irradiantes como el arnés de alimentación, el cual lo podés hacer con coaxil de TV de 75 ohms, sin complicarte la vida demasiado. Y además tené en cuenta que el precio de los MOSFET de salida de RF no está como para andar quemandolos por usar una antena inadecuada ! A tu disposición, Saludos y suerte !


----------



## moises calderon (Nov 24, 2007)

Amigo donde estan los diagramas o modelos de antenas y arnes, si puedes subile al foro, un abrazo
moises


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 24, 2007)

ova1999, gracias por responder. Es cierto lo que decis de que las ringo se doblan jeje la zona donde pretendo instalar la torre está llena de esas antenas inclinadas o quebradas. no logro contactar con ningun antenista de confianza por aca.

Para los transmisores que yo mismo monto me animo a experimentar con antenas de fabricación propia...    pero como el transmisor que voy a usar lo compré, no me animo. Si hago lío, me como un garrón, en cambio si el lio lo hace alguien mas, alguien va a tener que responder... TERCERIZAR... que bonita palabra 

Ahora bien, hay dipolos que se puedan ajustar una y otra vez en cualquier frecuencia? por ejemplo, estoy en 102.xx y después me voy a 93.xx y después me mudo a 107.xx. Porque seg{un me explicaron, los dipolos abiertos que me ofrecieron están sintonizados en 97.7 así que no podría ir más abajo en el dial, solo más arriba y de tener que volver a recortarlos, más arriba y asi.


----------



## ova1999 (Nov 25, 2007)

Para el amigo moisés, estan en el inicio de esta seccion, aqui el link=   https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/antena-fm-calculos-realizacion-practica-ajustes-10394/ 
DJ Glenn: LOs dipolos son muy fáciles de llevar de una a otra punta de la banda, solo tienes que, al construirlo, hacer el irradiante con un tubo de mayor diámetro mas corto de la medida total, y terminar la medida con un tubo de menor diámetro que entre en el mismo, o sea, "telescópico", en el lugar de la unión le ponés una abrazadera para que ajusten y listo, por ejemplo: para la frecuencia de 107.9 MHZ la medida del dipolo sería de 1,32 mts, y para 88.1 MHz sería de 1,62 mts. entonces el tubo soporte mas grande lo haces de 1,20 mts, y le ponés en cada punta un "telescopico" de 30 cmts, así tendrás un dipolo ajustable en toda la banda de radiodifusión FM, en cuanto al arnes de alimentación, hacelo para la frecuencia mas baja, y si te tienes que mudar a una mas alta, solo tendrás que cortarle unos centímetros de cable. Si te queda alguna duda escribime, suerte!


----------



## joakiy (Nov 25, 2007)

DJ_Glenn dijo:
			
		

> Hola, me ofrecieron una antena RINGO a un precio muy accesible. La cosa es que el vendedor me la recomendó más que un juego de dipolos, al menos hasta tener una frecuencia de donde no me saquen.



Una ringo para fm? jamáaaaaaaaaaas. Obtendrás mucha ganancia, pero el lóbulo de radiación que tienen esas antenas (generalmente verticales de 7/8 de onda y sin plano de tierra) no te vale para nada. Los oyentes que tuvieran una instalación de antena vertical para recibir la fm, te recibirían a cañón, pero la gente con una radio normal con la clásica antena telescópica o con antena de coches, tendría demasiadas zonas de sobra para recibirte.

Si vives en una zona muy poblada, pon un dipolo abierto o mejor aun, un dipolo circular (o cicloide).

Saludines.


----------



## radioamateur (Nov 25, 2007)

Éstos esquemas se encontraron en la red en el pasado.


These schematics were found on the net in the past.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 25, 2007)

Debo advertirte que una antena con oxido no es una buena inversion sino todo lo contrario, piensa que los cristales de oxido son autenticos diodos, ya te puedes imaginas lo que pasara, interferencias, ruidos....mal rollo.

Un aparato imprescindible es un medidor de roe como minimo, de esta forma puedes controlar la "potencia" y la adaptacion entre la antena y el amplificador.

Con el medidor si la antena esta "mal" te lo marcara y al lineal no le pasara nada, piensa que un amplificador puede aguantar una sobrecarga durante unos minutos sin problemas.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 28, 2007)

Bueno, asumiendo que el título del tema fue cambiado, creo que mi duda fue resuelta y no me conviene comprar la ringo para esta aplicación... y los dipolos conviene comprarlos nuevos o fabricarlos.

La cosa ahora es que no tengo experiencia y solo me valgo de una vaga idea de antenas... así que agradecería cualquier ayuda posible en cuanto a construcción, en este u otro tema.

Muy agradecido a todos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 11, 2008)

Hora de resusitar el tema...

Ya di el SÍ a una suma de dos dipolos de banda ancha... se supone que los puedo usar en todo el dial sin ningún tipo de ajustes. Cuanta verdad hay en esto? Decidí bien mi compra?

Estos dipolos son considerablemente más caros que los comunes ($400 contra $1600 la suma de dos dipolos y $100 contra $700 en el caso de un único dipolo).


----------



## juanchon (Feb 16, 2008)

Hola DJ_Glenn si todavia no solucionaste el tema, te puedo dar una direccion de una persona de Pigue que fabrica dipolos, aca armo varias fm y todas funcionan perfecto. Ovbiamente sin ningun tipo de compromiso y tampoco estoy haciendo propaganda, simplemente es por si te puedo ayudar.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 17, 2008)

Pues justo a tiempo... solo di el sí a los dipolos... disponía realizar un depósito esta semana. Agradecería me envíes nombre, teléfono y dirección de esta persona. Pigüé me resulta una localidad mucho más conveniente que Santa Fé (soy de Bahía Blanca).

Agradezo toda la ayuda y orientación posible para resolver este asunto.

Quiero aprovechar para mencionar (a pesar de estar fuera de tema) que montar una estación emisora de radio no resultó tan simple como parece. En mi caso estoy poniendo mucho esfuerzo y dedicación por hacerlo completamente solo, sin mencionar que discuto con medio mundo (que no quieren que siga adelante con el proyecto) y economicamente me está causando muchisimas privaciones.

Inicialmente todo parecía tan simple como conectar una señal de audio a un transmisor y éste a una antenita... pero tomando las cosas un poco más en serio, el transmisor me costó algo así como $1000 (pesos argentinos), ya mencioné los precios de los dipolos, un mástil arriostrado por aca lo estan cobrando entre $100 y $200 por metro instalado desde el nivel del suelo (24 metros, $2400 como barato...).

Embarcado en todo esto, no considero como posible el montar la sala de la emisora en la piezita del fondo... así que será cuestión de hacer un esfuerzo más y ponerme a pegar ladrillos en en lugar destinado a esto.


----------

